# What would you recommend to a 8 year old boy?



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope this is the right place to put this, pardon me if not and let me know where else I can put it otherwise. 

I'm giving my K2 to my 8 year old brother the moment I get my K3! He is 8 and has ADHD and loves reading books like A to Z mysteries and Diary of a Wimpy Kid. 

So far, all he wants me to upload to the Kindle for him is the entire Diary of a Wimpy Kid series (which sadly isn't available on Kindle format). Anyone has any suggestion what might interest him that is age appropriate and at a similar reading level as the 2 above mentioned series?


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

My kids like the Pearcy Jackson series.  Not sure if they are on Kindle, though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

I've got your back, Dawn. How about "A Series of Unfortunate Events"? I think that would work well and there are plenty of them.

I keep thinking about "Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help," but I haven't read it so I can't say for sure. It might be good to take a quick look at!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't know if it is on Kindle, but check out the Animorphs series!!!  My nephew LOVES that series (he also read the ones you talked about).  The Magic Treehouse series was another favorite.


What a great gift!

Maria


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, the Magic Tree House series is available on the Kindle. My 9 year old students love them but I always thought the covers look kinda boring so I never picked them up myself. =P

My other concern will be whether my 8 year old brother will be able to handle it. So far he has been handling the Nintendo and his handphone very well, taking rather good care of them. But a reader is quite a different story, I must say.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

dawnflight1984 said:


> My other concern will be whether my 8 year old brother will be able to handle it. So far he has been handling the Nintendo and his handphone very well, taking rather good care of them. But a reader is quite a different story, I must say.


It's definitely a big responsibility. You might want to have a rule where he can't take it out of the house or something. Hopefully he'll recognize that it's important and valuable and take good care of it.


----------



## samalex (Jul 30, 2010)

Bane766 said:


> My kids like the Pearcy Jackson series. Not sure if they are on Kindle, though.


Heck I'm an adult and I like the Percy Jackson books  Being on book 2 I've already verified the series is available for Kindle, which when/if I order a Kindle (still on the fence between it and a Nook) I'll get the rest of the series. Good stories.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

My 9 yr old grandson loved these books


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The Percy Jackson stuff is great, my daughter ate 'em up at nine. If he really loves books, there's a ton of great stuff out there, and don't forget the classics like Indian in the Cupboard and The Phantom Toll Booth and L. Frank Baum's Wizard of Oz novels.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

As a once 8 year old boy, I read stuff by Mark Twain, Gulliver's Travels, Robinson Crusoe. However, that was nearly 30 years ago, so there's probably much better things to read now, like Percy Jackson, Chronicles of Narnia, or Lemony Snicket for example (helps I worked in a library! lol)


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

I only wish the children's lit and young adult genre's had existed when I was a kid. All we had then was Nancy Drew & The Hardy Boys. So I went from children's books to regular literature, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

What about Encyclopedia Brown? (I checked - those books _are_ on Kindle!) Also, there's Cam Jansen.


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Seriously doubt they're available for Kindle (they've been out of print for a while, I'm pretty sure), but if you ever run across them at a used bookstore, pick up Robert Arthur's "Three Investigators" mysteries.

I started my voluntary reading endeavors with the Hardy Boys, but I actually liked the Three Investigators a little better. They are set in California (not far from Hollywood) in the mid-to-late 1960s, and have forewords/introductions by Alfred Hitchcock. Jupiter Jones is the main character...intelligent/emotionally mature well beyond his years, overweight, and with a vocabulary that suggests he "reads too much," but with a personal charisma to convince his two sidekicks to take risks they'd rather not. These prepubescent boys solve mysteries involving haunted castles, mummies, stuttering parrots...

I really, really enjoyed them as a boy. (Initially discovered them at the library while spending a summer in Washington state. As an adult, I acquired most of the series from the web and used bookstores in case my offspring love to read like I did.)


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd recommend the Magic Treehouse Series. The Cam Jansen books are fun - I'm not sure if they are on Kindle.


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Witches by Roald Dahl - would be a definite - my class loves this book.

If you are interested in trying an independent author - both of my books were written for his age (although he may need a little help with Treasure Lost- depending on his reading level)

Kind regards

RG


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I loved the Anastasia books by Lois Lowry when I was around that age. There are also a couple books featuring her younger brother, Sam, if he likes reading books with male main characters.


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

I loved the Choose Your Own Adventure series as a kid, and still read them for nostagia.  There's around 20 I think available on Kindle.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll second both the Series of Unfortunate Events, and if the formatting is actually done well for the Kindle (haven't bought one so wouldn't know) the choose your own adventure books were always a big favorite of mine.

David Dalglish


----------



## Barry Eysman (Jul 19, 2010)

No idea at all, but I see lots of good ones here. You sound like a great older brother, and an 8 year old who loves to read sounds like one brave intelligent tiger and I think you both will have great lives.
Take care,
Barry


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

If he's currently reading A to Z mysteries, Cam Jansen is about the same reading level, and so are Horrible Harry and Junie B. Jones. Narnia and Lemony Snickett are much more challenging. Roald Dahl is fantastic, and I've never known a kid who didn't like his books. Beverly Cleary's books about Henry Huggins are on Kindle, and they're TERRIFIC, but you'd know best whether he can make it through a full-length novel without losing interest.

It's too bad the Goosebumps books aren't on Kindle, because those seem to be irresistible to boys that age (I'm a girl and I would have loved them too, I suspect -- I'm still a sucker for a spooky book!). Also highly appealing but not yet on Kindle -Judy Blume's Fudge books.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

The Rick Riordan books and The Series of Unfortunate events i think are your best bets.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> I'll second both the Series of Unfortunate Events, and if the formatting is actually done well for the Kindle (haven't bought one so wouldn't know) the choose your own adventure books were always a big favorite of mine.
> 
> David Dalglish


The Choose your own Adventure books are formatted very nicely for the Kindle. I've been collecting them here and there for the BRATs.


----------



## river daughter (Jan 12, 2010)

My son Steven is 10 now, and he also really likes the Diary of a Wimpy Kid books. He also has ADD and Asperger's as well, getting him to read anything other than a comic book can be a chore at times. Does your brother like Star Wars? There are a lot of intermediate level books in the Star Wars universe and Steven has read them over and over!

He also really loves the Guardians of Ga'Hoole.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> The Choose your own Adventure books are formatted very nicely for the Kindle. I've been collecting them here and there for the BRATs.


Between the back button (MONSTER -back, back, I didn't take my finger off the page) and the little clickable links, I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out to be a better experience than paper. I just left a bajillion little dog-ears from my library copies. Read every single one they had.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> Between the back button (MONSTER -back, back, I didn't take my finger off the page) and the little clickable links, I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out to be a better experience than paper. I just left a bajillion little dog-ears from my library copies. Read every single one they had.


Yep. That back button makes them quite easy to read on the Kindle. No bookmarks or dog-ears needed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

.The Mouse and the Motorcycle. I thought it was free but its 4 bucks. It a great read though!

http://www.amazon.com/Mouse-Motorcycle-ebook/dp/B00188V7TQ


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

It might have been free for a little while as a promotion, then bumped the price back up, M. R. It happens pretty often, which is why so many members here will snap up every free book in existence, whether they plan on reading it this century or not  .

David Dalglish


----------



## AJB (Jul 9, 2010)

My immediate thought was the _Captain Underpants_ series by Dav Pilkey, which my son adored at that age. But they don't seem to be available for the Kindle (worth getting in dead tree form, though). Another book that my son read and re-read at 8 was Roald Dahl's _Fantastic Mr Fox_, which is available in a Kindle edition.

Amanda


----------

